# Corn storage whole kernel or as meal



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

I have 100lbs of dried corn I'm wondering if the best way to store it is as whole kernel in mylar bags in a plastic bucket with O2 absorbers or to convert it into meal stored in mylar bags again in plastic bucket with O2 absorbers. Any thoughts?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Whole corn will store longer. I would break it up into about 10lb bags with absorbers. Then put into 5gal buckets. Pull it out when needed & grind enough for a few days at a time.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I may be the only one but I think the best way to store corn is in liquid form in a mason jar, but that's just me


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Whole corn will store longer. I would break it up into about 10lb bags with absorbers. Then put into 5gal buckets. Pull it out when needed & grind enough for a few days at a time.


Yup. Once you grind it makes it readily available to critters microscopic and visible.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I vote liquid form first.
We have no whole kernel only cornmeal in mylar with Oxygen absorbers. When I get my Still, I may think differently.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Liquid corn doesn't work for corn bread.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No HH, but corn meal does and Slippy's Famous Cornbread with Jalapeno's is something that will make you go happy. But...Liquid Corn works for "what ails you"...if you know what I mean!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't believe there was anything in the OP about moonshine.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

He said how to store corn. Liquid (moonshine) is the most concentrated form of corn I know of.

You know that you can get 50 pounds of feed corn from Tractor Supply for about $8.00


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Kids are hungry so you give them corn liquor?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Kids are hungry so you give them corn liquor?


Hunting Hawk, that makes no sense to me. You know this is not what we want to give the children. Plus my kids are grown ass men. If they want to drink some corn liquor that's up to them. If they are in my house, anyone who drinks corn liquor or any other liquor must get up the next morning and do some pushups, then walk or run a mile or more then do some chores. Keeps everyone honest.

Thanks
Your pal Slippy


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Corn died down to 15% better at 13% in whole kennels can be stored a long time if kept dry and away from bugs and rodents. Whole cob corn is store out side for a long also. 
50 pounds for 8.00 Wow.... Corn is selling just under $4.00 a bushel ( DEC 2014) , a bushel of #2 corn (shelled) is 56 pounds. I need to start selling bagged corn


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> He said how to store corn. Liquid (moonshine) is the most concentrated form of corn I know of.
> 
> You know that you can get 50 pounds of feed corn from Tractor Supply for about $8.00


Is that suitable for human consumption? Always heard it wasn't but I may be wrong.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I've never been impressed with the mylar bags. I can dry stuff in the Nesco dehydrator & after cooling use the vacsealer without o2 absorbers. Then pack in buckets for long term storage.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Is that suitable for human consumption? Always heard it wasn't but I may be wrong.


Well you sure glutted yourself on what's been eating it?

It's dirty but it's just field corn. Not pretty enough for Orville redenbacher....


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Well you sure glutted yourself on what's been eating it?
> 
> It's dirty but it's just field corn. Not pretty enough for Orville redenbacher....


That is true... matter of fact I fed some to the deer I harvested this year.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Is that suitable for human consumption? Always heard it wasn't but I may be wrong.


Pretty sure it's Hybrid, so it would'nt sprout anyway.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Most corn sold as seed is treated with fungicides (and other poisons) to control damping-off and other diseases that kill seedlings. You don't want to eat this.

You could probably eat any corn sold as animal feed, however.

A lot of the seed sold to gardeners are F1 hybrids, which are a cross between 2 varieties. For example, they could cross a plant with good disease resistance with a heavy yielding variety to get a heavy producing plant with good disease resistance. If you save seeds from an F1 hybrid, the offspring will usually revert to one of the parent types or the other. You will see a lot of variation in the plants, but if that's all you have, it's worth doing.

There exceptions to this, of course. Sometimes plants will cross between species, and their seed is sterile. For example, peppermint is a sterile F1 hybrid of watermint and spearmint.

Corn in general can be hard to sprout because of its hard shell. You can always soak a sample in water for a day or two, then keep it in a really moist environment for another day or 2 and see what happens. If it sprouts, inspect it for mold (especially blue mold) and if it's clean... eat the sprouts. They will be kinda bland, but taste pretty much like corn and have decent nutritional content. It's probably more efficient to just grow corn and eat that, but it the situation demands, eating corn sprouts is probably better than eating the dry kernels and is ready much sooner than waiting for mature ears.

Corn silk can also be eaten and has many health benefits. (Avoid the silk from non-organic corn because it might be loaded with pesticides) But if you grew it yourself without chemicals, eat that silk! It's a good source of vitamin K and potassium, and has been used in traditional herbal remedies for cystitis, prostatitis, urinary tract infections, kidney stones, gout and hyperglycemia.

Corn silk is anti-inflammatory and protects and soothes the urinary tract and kidneys. It acts as a diuretic and increases the output of urine, without adding further irritation to an already inflamed system. (Source here)


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

My bad. Hillbilly. I thought he meant feed corn didn't catch it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

BagLady said:


> Pretty sure it's Hybrid, so it would'nt sprout anyway.


 Hybrid corn will sprout , however any cobs it does grow will be deformed and produce little. Field corn is used in many of the foods we eat. And as a animal feed.
As I said before corn died to 13% is easy to store. IF kept on the corn it can be store in out side for a couple years in vent bins..
Young field corn still on the cob can be eaten just like sweet corn. If the corn has not died no madder how you store it , it will not last.
Put our fair share of corn in the corn bins over this life time


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you store whole kernel corn don't forget to put in a stock of powdered lime for nixtamalization .... important element in utilizing corn and capturing all the vitamins ....

if you're not familiar ..... How to Make Lime Water with Pickling Lime or Cal to use for Soaking Corn or cornmeal


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks, but have a question. If the lime isn't completely dissolved in the water, and it looks like it probably won't, can you reuse the left over lime on the bottom? If I don't use all the lime water can I leave it in the bottle with the lime or do I need to transfer it, or should I transfer it?


----------

